
Why some houses on Google Street View are blurred out - turtlegrids
https://www.sfgate.com/realestate/article/Google-Street-View-blurred-houses-14096605.php
======
turtlegrids
I'm wondering if any HN readers have submitted anything through this form
already, and if so what was your experience?

What was the timeline from submission to Google taking action? Was everything
you submitted approved as requested? Did Google ask for clarification or even
deny any requests?

